# Young boxer mantis



## leviatan (Sep 24, 2008)

Just hatched Ephestiasula pictipes


----------



## Giosan (Sep 24, 2008)

Haha they are so cute, really nice species! Especially this young.


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 24, 2008)

Love it when they 'curl' up into a ball! :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 24, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

One of the cutest hatchlings ive ever seen lol, little balls of mantis XD


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 24, 2008)

The ooths of a boxer mantid looks identical to an ooth of an ant mantid


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 24, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> The ooths of a boxer mantid looks identical to an ooth of an ant mantid


 :lol: Yea, I thought I was seeing things or got them in the wrong containers!


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 25, 2008)

LOL they look like pepper! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 25, 2008)

aw so cute lol they indeed look like peppers :lol:


----------



## acerbity (Sep 25, 2008)

They look like adorable little crabs!

I just want to eat them they're so cute! :lol:


----------



## yeatzee (Sep 25, 2008)

acerbity said:


> They look like adorable little crabs!I just want to eat them they're so cute! :lol:


Run my little friends run! I'll hold him back........ lol


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh my, they are adorable.

Little packages full of mantis kung fu!


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice pic looks like little round crabs  . They look very similar to my _Hestiasula brunneriana _hatched recently.







I need to take a better pic of these before they molt too.


----------

